# opinions/ever heard of BOSUN Polish ?



## Mr.Mexi (Feb 23, 2007)

A chap in work ordered some Polish off T.V. called *Bosun* _"Mr.Jeeves Miracle Poilsh"_ and _"Showroom shine"_ knowing how I keep my car he kindly gave me a bottle.I have not used it yet,.........thought I'd run it by you guys.

ever heard of or used it -opinions please? Don't worry about offending me if its rubbish,just like to know :thumb:

Cheers - Rob


----------



## alemac1 (Apr 17, 2007)

what a coincidence! i found a bottle of this earlier in my shed. a neighbour gave it to me ages ago for one reason or another haha.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

This is that stuff they sell on Sky, all them shopping channels. Its the same guy who does the fire trick:lol:


----------



## Mr.Mexi (Feb 23, 2007)

that's right - but - Is it any good ????


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

I bought some off sky a few years back before i stumbled across DW, i chucked it in the bin it wasnt doing anything *LIKE *the products that are sold by our resident suppliers over priced and useless in my opinion


----------

